# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  سیستمهای تحمل پذیر خطا

## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام دوستان.میخواستم ببینم آیا در این زمینه کتابی هست؟
ممنون میشم منبعی به من معرفی کنید.
باتشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

دوستان کسی در این زمینه منبعی سراغ نداره؟

----------


## sarna

> دوستان کسی در این زمینه منبعی سراغ نداره؟


http://mahdyheidari.blogfa.com/cat-1.aspx
مطالبي در اين وبلاگ نوشته شده است در صورتي كه مطالب بيشتري لازم داريد بفرماييد تابرايتان ارسال نمايم

----------


## alamate_aoal

سلام
در فصل هشتم کتاب *سیستم های توزیع شده* پروفسور آندرو اس. تننباوم به این موضوع پرداخته شده

----------


## alamate_aoal

اصلا تاریخ پست رو نگاه نکردم :متعجب: 
همش تقصیر *sarna* هست :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

